# High pH readings during cycling



## PDXfishy (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am currently (fishless-) cycling a 15gal tank, using ACE Ammonia. The results of my water tests are somewhat puzzling, currently my water reads:

Ammonia: +5ppm (Probably more like 8 )
GH: 3
pH: 7.6ish

The water comes out of my tap with a slightly lower pH (around 7). According to my LFS, it should come out at 6.5 and with very little buffer capacity (, which is certainly true at GH 3). What puzzles me is that high pH, taking the following factors in consideration:

+ circulation at the water surface
- driftwood/bogwood which actually give the water a warmish tint
- CO2 feed (fermentation based) <- okay, this was installed a day ago and isn't even fully running

Anyone have any ideas? Do high concentration of ammonia raise the pH? I am a little helpless here, as I've never had to deal with alkaline water before.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

You might try testing the PH of your tapwater after it has set for 24 hours. I'll bet it will be lower. Many Fish will adapt to different ph values as long as the change is gradual. If the Ph is not below six or above eight I would not mess with it. Ph can also be affected by addition of co2. If the rate that co2 is delivered cannot be controlled then ph swings could prove harmful to fish. As for ammonia, I believe everyone should use one that removes chlorine, chloramines, and ammonia. Many of the products out there reduce or lower ammonia and that in my view is where the trouble begins. You want a dechlorinator that REMOVES ammonia, chlorine, and chloramines. The product PRIME is a popular water conditioner and I have heard no bad things about it. I use it as well as product EXTREME. damn! I left out the word dechlorinator above. :x


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree, leave some of your water out for a day or two, then retest the pH. My pH comes out of my tap at 6.4 and within a day or two rises to 7.6! Also, while you are cycling do not use a declorinator that removes ammonia. You want the ammonia in there to feed the bacteria. With the levels that you have though, it may take your tank forever to cycle. If you want to lower it a little bit, just do a partial water change. 8ppm is a little high, I have read that you want it around 5ppm. Good luck  .


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

It would appear that I am completely IGNORANT! I failed to read the posters statement that indicated FISHLESS cycling. I really must learn to read more carefully.


----------



## PDXfishy (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, guys. I'll try the waiting and testing then. Are there any other ways to gently lower the pH besides CO2 injection?



1077 said:


> It would appear that I am completely IGNORANT! I failed to read the posters statement that indicated FISHLESS cycling. I really must learn to read more carefully.


Well, yes. If I had ammonia readings like this in a fished tank, my original post would probably be something more like "OMIGODOMIGODARRRRGH!!"


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

It's probably just how your tap water ages. However, if that turns out not to be the problem, what is your substrate? Do you have any shells or anything as decoration?

Once the co2 is up and running, it should lower your ph, so I'd wait and see how the ph settles.


----------



## PDXfishy (Jul 15, 2008)

I sure hope so. The filter (Eclipse 2) creates quite some surface agitation, and I'm afraid much of the CO2 is blown out by that and the biowheel. But I'm working on that problem...


----------

